# The Kontiki Kid has changed his website



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Ive been researching my trip to Italy and used Russels site for help getting there Toll Free.

He has changed his website name to

http://www.motorhomevoyager.co.uk/

Its got the same info and some new bits too.

I think his user name on here was Rapide 571.


----------

